# Jack Koehler's New "Beaver" Slingshot



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Got a real nice surprise when I got home from work yesterday. A brand new slingshot design from Jack Koehler! It's called the "Beaver" and it is beautiful ( typical Jack workmanship ) and also a lot of fun to shoot! Check out the video and review below! You people have to get one of these! So much fun to shoot!!! A must have slingshot!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW thanks for that good teaser  now I have to fined a way to fined some one ho is willing to buy and ship me one 
Cheers


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah Leon, you HAVE to get one of these! I had so much fun shooting this. I think it's not only because it's so comfortable,I think it's because I am a finger braced shooter and this is a "Hammer/Pistol" grip hold style. The difference in hold and shooting style makes it that much more fun. Jack has done it again!!!!!!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Now I liKe the style of that Beaver....I had a Alley Kat...It was a nice shooter..But too me it kept rocking back...I shot it about maybe 50 shots

And then Donated it to the ECST....I think Mr Tree Fork ended up with it as a prize......But now after looking at this long tail that come down over the back

of the hand..I may be intrested again....,Like Gary Flatband says..Jack maes some awesome shooters..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Jack makes some sweet shooters! Enjoy Gary.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Cool. Here is the link.

http://www.supershooting.com/Slingintro.html


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Good job Mike on posting the link! I forgot to do so.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Very Nice!


----------



## King Cat (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you Gary for the complimentary review of the BEAVER. And thank all the rest of you for the kind responses. A few words of appreciation make all the hard work seem worthwhile.

Jack


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Why can't I see it? Above my pay grade.... Or am I doing something wrong? I can guess the answer.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

leon13 said:


> WOW thanks for that good teaser  now I have to fined a way to fined some one ho is willing to buy and ship me one
> Cheers


I live in canada. I could get it shipped to my USA holding address and pick it up in oct.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

When he named it Beaver we knew it would be a lot of fun ! I'm going to have to get me a Beaver to play with.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I tell ya Marty, you would be deadly with this thing because it is a Hammer grip style like you shoot with Roger's rotating head design. You are awesome with that! I gotta say, I'm having a blast with this slingshot! Like I said maybe because it's a different shooting style then I normally shoot but man,hurting some cans for sure!!!!!!!!!!! ( One day maybe split a card????Me?-Who knows? :king: )


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Gary

Hang a card and go for it. You can't cut them unless you try.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Maybe I'll run down to AC ( Atlantic City ), there seems to be an excess of cards down there with all the casinos closing!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Looks pretty nice!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Very nice Jack!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I made something like that for my daughter as a beginner sling. Please excuse the color. Her choice.















:slap: The things you do for your kids.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

flipgun said:


> I made something like that for my daughter as a beginner sling. Please excuse the color. Her choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool ! Looks perfect 
Cheers


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Dam!

:screwy: :screwy:


----------

